# Something for the younger generation



## JerryK (Nov 22, 2017)

I’m making this skull for my great nephew.
He is a tattoo artist , with tattoo’s all over his arms.
He offered a tattoo in exchange, I told him
I’m 77 and would bruise with every poke.

Yesterday I setup and ruffed.
I’ll post the results later today, no matter what happens.

It’s only a hobby


----------



## JerryK (Nov 22, 2017)

So far,So good


----------



## JerryK (Nov 22, 2017)

Nope, didn’t like the finish, so I’m
cutting another .003 off with a 1/4 ball and .01 step over.

 It’s only a hobby


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 22, 2017)

Kool ,


----------



## JerryK (Nov 22, 2017)

Finished on the mill.
Now, take it off and give it a swindle finish


----------



## Firestopper (Nov 22, 2017)

That's cool as hell Jerry, neat setup.


----------



## JerryK (Nov 22, 2017)

My wife has named it the   Politicians


----------



## JerryK (Nov 23, 2017)

Double Skull is finished


----------



## brino (Nov 23, 2017)

I like it, great work.

With a hole in the bottom and an LED stuffed in it could make a neat lamp.....
-brino


----------



## JerryK (Nov 23, 2017)

brino said:


> I like it, great work.
> 
> With a hole in the bottom and an LED stuffed in it could make a neat lamp.....
> -brino



This is with a Flashlight


----------



## JerryK (Dec 20, 2017)

This is one of my methods for finishing a
3-D model
First I would slice off sections of the model needed for soft jaws.
I cut from 1/8 to 1/4 deep depending on the model.
Cut those surface sections into each jaw, that gives
an accurate fit in any position you choose to cut.


----------



## Ray C (Dec 20, 2017)

So, have you chosen a design yet for your tattoo?


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 20, 2017)

Ray C said:


> So, have you chosen a design yet for your tattoo?


Skull with crossed gatling guns


----------



## HBilly1022 (Dec 21, 2017)

WOW that is super cool.


----------



## JerryK (Dec 21, 2017)

Ray C said:


> So, have you chosen a design yet for your tattoo?



If I go with a transfer tattoo, I would need to
shave an arm or leg, and I’m not that kind
of guy.


----------



## JerryK (Dec 21, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Skull with crossed gatling guns



Maybe something simple


----------



## JerryK (Dec 21, 2017)

It’s mounted and setting on my puter


----------



## ConValSam (Dec 21, 2017)

JerryK

I am 25 years your junior but share your sentiment when it comes to a tatoo; I've got plenty of scars from a lifetime of doing stuff, why would I ever want to add more tiny holes or discoloration?


----------



## JerryK (Dec 21, 2017)

My old Power Shot camera still takes
better pictures than my ithing.


----------



## Drew Dawg (Dec 22, 2017)

JerryK said:


> Double Skull is finished
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen brother! you definitely gotta be able to walk &chew gum at the same time, plus do a little trig on the fly!


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 22, 2017)

E


JerryK said:


> This is with a Flashlight


Excelant job.Masterpiece


----------

